# Food for bodybuilders



## JACKBROWN (Jan 12, 2016)

For most beginners, strength is always the first thing they consider. However, training hard in the gym is only a part of your bodybuilding, besides all the hard  training, scientific diet plan is also important. Thus you should tell which are good and which are not so good for your body. Only with right food, you can ensure an ideal training result. 
Next, we’ll list good foods as well as the foods you should avoid, so as to help you achieve your goals fast.
Good source of protein:

Eggs: Eggs are excellent natural high-protein food. Normally, a whole egg is better taken together with 3 egg whites. For example, you can take two whole eggs together with 6 egg whites for breakfast.

Liquid egg whites: Buy pure egg whites directly. It’s more convenient for you to separate egg white from a whole egg. However, the price is a little higher.
Skinless chicken breast: This is a high protein food with low fat, and the price is moderate. Many bodybuilders choose skinless chicken breast as their main source of protein.

Skinless turkey: This is also high protein food with low fat, and cheaper than chicken breast.
Thick flank: It contains a litter more fat than chicken, but also a good choice. Bodybuilders can have some beef during off-season. And take moderate dosage prepare for the competition.
Filet steak: Pre-seasoned lean beef is a little more expensive than lean beef, but much more convenient and well tasted.

Wild beef: Very delicious, also very expensive. Can buy some to have a taste if possible.
Flatfish: A kind of ugly fish with flat body. Moderate price, low fat. 
Gadus: Moderate price, low fat.
Wild Salmon: Fish with healthy fats. Wild salmon has higher nutritional value than artificial breeding, but of higher price.

Canned tuna: Moderate price, low fat. But if you need to control the intake of sodium element, have little of it. Besides, make sure the can is filled with water, not oil.

Black turkey: lower fat contains than other bacon, and better taste. You can intake some of it during off-season.
The ground lean beef: Ensure that your ground beef is made from pure lean beef. It’s a good choice of high protein food during off-season.

Skim cheese: It’s a kind of high protein food that can be digested very slowly. It can provide stable amino acid in your body for a long time. It’s good to take it between two meals or before going to sleep.
Griskin: Moderate price, low fat.。 
Wild black bass: High protein food with low fat, but a little expensive.
Wild sailfish: High protein food with low fat, but a little expensive.
The protein food you should avoid:
Chicken with skin: The skin will increase your intake of fat.

Chicken nuggets with breadcrumbs: The breadcrumbs will increase your intake of simple carbohydrate.

Cooked meat products: Too many chemical substances will be added in the process of production, so that the quality is lower.

Bacon: Though tasting good, it contains too much fat. So, it’s not a good choice.

Ground beef with high fat: Though better tasted, this kind of beef contains too much fat, so it’s not good to take it too often.
Red meat with high fat: When buying steak, it doesn’t matter if there is some visible fat around the steak. What you need to do is to cut the fat you see. But if the visible fat is in the middle of the steak that is not easy to be cut, don’t buy such kind of steak though it’s better tasted.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 12, 2016)

disagree with this. Total bro science here.


----------



## nightster (Jan 12, 2016)

If I could, I'd eat steak every day.  For some reason Thanksgiving is the only time I want turkey.   I didn't see smoked ribs on the list...


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 12, 2016)

Chicken nugget huh? Well hey if it's okay I'm going to get mcdonalds today and have some 20 mcnuggets and watch the gains come lol


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 12, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Chicken nugget huh? Well hey if it's okay I'm going to get mcdonalds today and have some 20 mcnuggets and watch the gains come lol



Well, you'll gain something but it might not be what you're hoping for. lol

IIFYM, bruh.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Chicken nugget huh? Well hey if it's okay I'm going to get mcdonalds today and have some 20 mcnuggets and watch the gains come lol


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 12, 2016)

Geez guys that was total sarcasm


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been putting 2 cans of root beer in my extra large tumbler on ice then driving through Burger king on the way to work. These make a great little snack at 3 dollars for 20 pieces.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)

Ever try yam root?


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 14, 2016)

who would of thought chicken nuggets would be on the top list for bodybuilders and buffalo wouldn't make the list being it is one of the highest in protein and lean fats meat, but I didn't copy and paste a bunch of stuff off google.


----------

